# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  نیازمند node.js کار

## abolfazlll

سلام دوستان وقتتون بخبر
*نیازمند یک فرد مسلط به node.js هستم که یک اسکریپتو که پیش نیاز node.js داره رو باانی دس کرو  سیستمم نصب کنه**
لطفا شما پیام بدید اکانتم ریپورت شده @bn_abolazl*

----------

